# About to have 1st colonoscopy/HELP!



## Bhamgirl (May 24, 2004)

I have had IBS for years, finally diagnosed this year, but symptoms have gotten more frequent and worse, so the doc wants to do a colonoscopy just to be safe. I was wondering what preparations I need to do as far as taking time off from work. Will I be able to do anything at night after the test? Also, any other advice would be helpful. I am only 24 years old and a little nervous about the procedure! Thanks!


----------



## soft (Jun 3, 2004)

Hi Bhamgirl. Take it from the Queen of Worry, this procedure is fine. I was groggy for the rest of the day due to the sedation they give you so you don't feel pain. You may or may not be a little sore later. Please don't be nervous.


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

You will be fine from the other Queen of worry, chickens and neurosis.(me) As soft said you may be groggy for the rest of the day. Depending on what drug they use for sedation, they may advise you not to drive for 24 hours. You will definately need someone to drive you home or will need a taxi. In my opinion and experience (I have had 2 colonoscopies)the beauty of it is that your DR will tell you what he/she saw almost immediately, meaning that you won't have to wait days for Xrays to be read. You would probably want to take off from work the day of the test and perhaps the next day too. The prep is the worst part of it, quite possibly you won't even remember the actual colonoscopy itself or else you might actually watch it on a screen in a very relaxed blissful atate. Hope this helps


----------



## Bhamgirl (May 24, 2004)

Thank you both, I will try not to worry too much!


----------



## Janice 54 (Jul 25, 2002)

Bhamgirl,Just had my 4th yesterday. Just like Nancy and soft, I'm a worrier. What if this and what if that, but this was the easiest test of them all. The prep is the hardest part and even it was easier this time. My doctor was there immediately after to give his report. They put me under completely this time so I have no recollection of the test itself. I slept most of the rest of yesterday which was wonderful. No pain today, just a little tired.Good luck and try to relax.Janice


----------



## ebbie (May 4, 2004)

Bhamgirl - i'm 24 as well, and i had my first in april. the prep sucked pretty bad, i won't sugar coat it. i started at noon and didn't have any movement till about 9pm. then it was all night long - so i didn't get much sleep. the procedure was pretty smooth, you don't know what's happening really because you are sedated so don't plan on going to work that day after it, you'll be very tired and probably hungry. good luck!


----------



## stayhomew2 (Jun 27, 2004)

I am about to undergo my first one too. like you I am worried. but hoping they will find what is going. on. was diagnosed on Wed with IBS. so still digesting all this. would love to get all the info I can. Stayhomew2


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I go in for a barium enema on July 1st.I am the real queen of Panic and worry.I get so bad I actually have anxiety attacks !The prep's are very annoying as you are in the bathroom half the day and all night , in my case.I hope everyone's test's go well , as I hope my test goes well and reviels Nothing.


----------

